# Timeshare Transfers [Boulder, CO] (title company) - Dispute



## tugger2020 (Feb 8, 2015)

I am in a dispute with Timeshare Transfers (http://www.timesharetransfers.com/) and was looking for some advice.  Here is what happened.  

I bought two Wyndham Grand Desert contracts from them in late May/early June last year.  I kept following up with them throughout to see where we were at and the rep I dealt with dept telling me it was a delay on Wyndham's part.  

In December I find out that Timeshares Transfers "accidentally" transferred a deed at Wyndham Sea Gardens into my company's name.  This is not something that was on on any of the previous two contracts or something I agreed to.  I found out one of the two Wyndham Grand Desert contracts were deeded but there were discrepancies on the deed that didn't match up to what we agreed to on the purchase contract.  So now from late May/early June until December (over 6 months), this company transferred one property somehow into my company's name and screwed up one of the real purchases.  

I was very concerned about the extra deed that just came up in my company's name.  I contacted Timeshares Transfers and I didn't hear back so I decided to file a dispute with American Express and filed a BBB complaint.  In case there was fraud here, I wanted to get something on the record right away. 

Anyways, long story short...Timeshare Transfers and their legal assistant who was handling the dispute misrepresented the facts to American Express.  I have the paperwork if anyone wants to review and help me decide where to go from here.  We are dealing with two contracts for two different points purchases at Wyndham Grand Desert.  Their response to American Express made it sound like there was only one contract and that it was provided to me already.  With this information American Express closed out our dispute in favor of the merchant.  

I re-opened the dispute with AMEX.  In another month, American Express closed out the dispute again because this time Timeshare Transfers provided them with the two correctly deeded contracts for Wyndham Grand Desert and the corrected Wyndham Sea Gardens contract.  

During all of this, I kept repeatedly asking to speak with someone in their legal team or their management and was completely ignored.  

I have the merchant's initial response to American Express for the first dispute where they blatantly misrepresented the facts and their response to the the re-opened dispute where everything was fixed.   Their legal assistant is the one who wrote up and signed the letters on Timeshare Transfers' behalf.

I have filed complaints with the Colorado State Attorney's Office and would like to challenge this legally.  I wanted to hear what people's thoughts or feedback is regarding this.  

Personally, I do not want to let this go because I feel this company lied to me for over 6 months then misrepresented the facts to American Express to buy time so they can fix the deeds.  They did not deliver what the purchase agreements stated during my first dispute with American Express.  They bought themselves time so they could fix their mistake.  They got everything deeded and fixed in one month that they couldn't do for over 6 months. 

I have spoken to my lawyer and he said it's blatant and easily seen that they misrepresented the facts to American Express.   However, he's not licensed in Colorado and doesn't have someone he trusts to recommend. 

Does anyone know or can they recommend a trustworthy lawyer licensed in Colorado?   Does anyone have any recommendations or advice?   

I think I have enough of a case to show that they misrepresented the facts very blatantly to American Express and this is something I could win if I did take it to court.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2015)

I understand that Timeshare Transfers is the title company, but who is the SELLER?


----------



## ronparise (Feb 8, 2015)

I had a little trouble following your post. It sound like it took a bit of effort but now the mistake has been corrected and what you bargained for is in your account

I dont see any damages and I dont see anything that needs to be done.  If thats the case, I think you would be wasting your money paying for a lawyer


----------



## tugger2020 (Feb 8, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I understand that Timeshare Transfers is the title company, but who is the SELLER?



I can send you a PM of the seller's name.  This whole mess was on Timeshare Transfer's part, not anything at all related with the seller.  

Ron: Yes, I finally got what I wanted but it took me filing a BBB case, a dispute with American Express and getting my lawyer involved.  You don't think there's anything wrong with them being dishonest to American Express? 

Are you saying this isn't worth going to court?  

Is it far off to try to prove that they misrepresented the facts to American Express and that in turn did not give me what I paid for without me having to spend significant time and effort to get this resolved.  

There was no reason these should not been transferred and completed into my account well before the end of 2014.  They kept lying to me that Wyndham was the hold-up when they were the issue all along.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2015)

My guess is that it will cost your far more to file a lawsuit, than any damages you may collect.  

I think that posting here on TUG and notifying other Tuggers of their poor customer service is probably a pretty significant blow.


----------



## tugger2020 (Feb 8, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> My guess is that it will cost your far more to file a lawsuit, than any damages you may collect.
> 
> I think that posting here on TUG and notifying other Tuggers of their poor customer service is probably a pretty significant blow.



It would likely be expensive but do you think I have a good chance of winning? If I file a lawsuit, it would sue for legal costs incurred thus far and in the future.  

This is more for the principle and may be silly for me to proceed.  I really can't stand when people or companies lie to me or are unethical.  They could have told me they screwed up and were fixing the mistakes. 

It shouldn't have taken me finding out about all this and having to take it to the level I did before we got it fixed.  I have a dozen or so emails since May/June asking the representative I was working with what the status is and he kept saying it was being delayed because of Wyndham.  This never even made it to the Wyndham Title department at that point.  

I will highly recommend Mary from Legal Timeshare Transfers (LTT).  She's been awesome about verifying and double checking details that Timeshare Transfers told me.  She's pulled up the deeds and pointed out several discrepancies in their statements and told me that their company wasn't even in legal standing with Colorado.  I'm not sure if they've fixed it since then.

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the BBB complaint or if it's even public yet but PM me if you are interested.  It has the full details in there as well. 

If anyone recommend a good lawyer based out of Colorado who would be interested in taking this on, please email or PM me.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2015)

Please DO post the BBB complaint - as long as you are posting truthful and responsible info., you are welcome to post whatever you want.

Did the seller choose this closing company?


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 8, 2015)

There are two "Transfer" companies with very similar names

Timeshare TransferS - Boulder Colorado -  Many Negative Posts

Timeshare Transfer INC,  Vero Beach 


The firm you are dealing with is often confused with the reputable one in Florida


----------



## tugger2020 (Feb 8, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Please DO post the BBB complaint - as long as you are posting truthful and responsible info., you are welcome to post whatever you want.
> 
> Did the seller choose this closing company?



Denise,

I can't find the direct link.  It may not have been finalized by the BBB yet, they were still accepting responses from both of us.  The complaint ID is 75235381 and it is with Denver BBB. 

Yes, the seller chose the closing company. His original email he contacted me with kept bouncing so I tried another email address the title company had and he never responded back to that.


----------



## tugger2020 (Feb 8, 2015)

Rent_Share said:


> There are two "Transfer" companies with very similar names
> 
> Timeshare TransferS - Boulder Colorado -  Many Negative Posts
> 
> ...



I dealt with the first:

Timeshare TransferS - Boulder Colorado

I won't use another title company besides LTT in the future.  After dealing with Timeshare Transfers, I won't do another transaction unless I can chose the title company I want to deal with.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 8, 2015)

tugger2020 said:


> I can send you a PM of the seller's name.  This whole mess was on Timeshare Transfer's part, not anything at all related with the seller.
> 
> Ron: Yes, I finally got what I wanted but it took me filing a BBB case, a dispute with American Express and getting my lawyer involved.  You don't think there's anything wrong with them being dishonest to American Express?
> 
> ...




thats exactly what Im saying..     Im not saying you should be happy about the delay but I am saying you should be happy with the outcome. 

"alls well that ends well"


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 8, 2015)

Posting here is venting ... but the transfer is now completed. Do you really want to relive the past 7 or 8 months for the next 3 to 5+ YEARS? And spend thousands of dollars whereas the defendants can simply file bankruptcy leaving you even more UNHAPPY?

Rent_Share has identified the company clearly ... TUG draws hits via Google (and other) search engines. 

Another vote with Ron's direction -- move on ... life is too short to tilt at Windmills.


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 8, 2015)

A third vote to move on here. 

I understand your feelings/emotion on this issue. Several of us have had similar issues with a seller or two in the past. But Ron and Linda are right - there is a very high probability that you will simply be wasting more of your time and money to try to take this further. 

And there are unscrupulous lawyers who - like timeshare scammers - will tell you "you absolutely have a case and punitive damages will be automatically trebled" etc.  - knowing that the chance of recovering anything from the plaintiff is virtually nil, but the chance of recovering their fees and retainer from YOU is very high.

Don't do it.


----------



## tugger2020 (Feb 9, 2015)

You all are right.  I've spent more time and effort on this already than I would have liked.  

Thanks for reading and the feedback.


----------



## Harry (Feb 9, 2015)

tugger2020 said:


> Ron: Yes, I finally got what I wanted but it took me filing a BBB case, a dispute with American Express and getting my lawyer involved.  You don't think there's anything wrong with them being dishonest to American Express?
> 
> Are you saying this isn't worth going to court?
> 
> ...



Ron is correct. Courts are reluctant to get involved in matters such as these, although we all appreciate what you are saying. Colorado has a pretty good consumer protection agency and your post here has done significant damage.i

Harryn


----------



## Arktraveler (Feb 11, 2015)

Boy, does this sound familiar!!!  I have just gone through issues with Timeshare Transfers of Boulder and tried to get my money back because of their "100% Satisfaction Guaranteed" representation but they refused.  My BBB complaint was just published so you can go to the Denver/Boulder BBB site and view it (complaint dated 1/23/2015 in the category of "Guarantee/Warranty Issue".  At this point I'm just trying to spread my experience through any web sites I can.  So far I have done a Google review as well as a Yellow Pages review.  I'm looking for more sites to do the same - including TUG.  Sorry for your experience but I totally understand your feelings and passion.  This outfit should not be used by anybody!  I wondered many times whether or not I was being scammed.


----------



## Arktraveler (Feb 11, 2015)

Here's what happened to me:

On June 14, 2014 I entered a work order with Timeshare Transfers, LLC (Timeshare Transfers.com) of Boulder, Colorado to perform the transfer of a Wyndham timeshare.  The scope of the work per the Timeshare Transfers LLC web site was to include “1) Buyer or Seller Begins New Transfer”, “2) Conveyance Documents Signed/Notarized”, “3) Resort Notified and Escrow Released”.  The key tasks were to prepare and get recorded the new deed and to submit all necessary paperwork to Wyndham for them to make the membership transfer.  The fee to Timeshare Transfers LLC was $295.00 and was represented by them to take “…5-6 weeks to finalize.” (6/16/14 Order status and TT Manager email of 8/26/14 stating “promised guidelines” were “Most transfers toake (sic) 5-6 weeks to finalize.”).  In addition, the Timeshare Transfers web site prominently displayed an emblem stating “Satisfaction Guaranteed 100%” on three of their home page screen shots.

On August 25, 2014 (10 weeks after their acceptance of my work order) I had not heard back from Timeshare Transfers on the status of their work.  I had determined on July 28, 2014 by calling the applicable county that they had never received the new deed for recording.  After bringing this to the attention of Timeshare Transfers a deed was prepared and sent to the county by them where it was recorded on August 4, 2014.  However, I did not get any confirmation of this until late on August 25, 2014, right after I had sent the TT Manager an email notifying Timeshare Transfers that I was stopping all work with them and requested return of outstanding fees/escrow and return of my $295.00 fee as I was not 100% satisfied with their work per their “Satisfaction Guaranteed 100%” representation.  I was told by the TT Manager in his email of 8/25/14 “Your order can not be terminated as it is already complete” (even though they had not done any work related to “Resort Notified and Escrow Released”).

The Timeshare Transfers.com web site does not have a link from their Home page or in their Q&A section that spells out any conditions or restrictions on their “Satisfaction Guaranteed 100%” statement.  In spite of the fact that I was not 100% satisfied with the work they did, I was refused any refund of my fee.

I finally received the final amount of my escrow money from them on October 15, 2014 – four months after first contracting with them.  (Note that I subsequently found out that this firm was not regulated by the State of Colorado for doing escrow work.) On October 19, 2014 I filed a complaint with the Denver/Boulder Better Business Bureau but Timeshare Transfers continued to refuse to refund any money based on their performance (“It will remain our (Timeshare Transfers) stance that the title was transferred successfully and within the standard timeframe…).  I also submitted a request for arbitration through the BBB, but Timeshare Transfers did not even respond to the request.  I can not recommend this company based on several aspects, and encourage you to do a good deal of due diligence (including the Colorado Secretary of State) on this firm before entering into an agreement for work.


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 11, 2015)

Arktraveler said:


> Here's what happened to me:
> 
> On June 14, 2014 I entered a work order with Timeshare Transfers, LLC (Timeshare Transfers.com) of Boulder, Colorado to perform the transfer of a Wyndham timeshare.  The scope of the work per the Timeshare Transfers LLC web site was to include “1) Buyer or Seller Begins New Transfer”, “2) Conveyance Documents Signed/Notarized”, “3) Resort Notified and Escrow Released”.  The key tasks were to prepare and get recorded the new deed and to submit all necessary paperwork to Wyndham for them to make the membership transfer.  The fee to Timeshare Transfers LLC was $295.00 and was represented by them to take “…5-6 weeks to finalize.” (6/16/14 Order status and TT Manager email of 8/26/14 stating “promised guidelines” were “Most transfers toake (sic) 5-6 weeks to finalize.”).  In addition, the Timeshare Transfers web site prominently displayed an emblem stating “Satisfaction Guaranteed 100%” on three of their home page screen shots.
> 
> ...



While I don't think that you received the best customer service, and that you have a valid minor gripe about lack of communication once the transfer was complete, I'm not sure that I think you have much of a claim here.

The term satisfaction guaranteed is typically upheld to mean what a normal person would expect -- in this instance, I'd interpret that as if there is an issue, the company will fix it.

It took them less than 6 weeks from your order to do the actual recording -- that's not terrible unless your contract stipulated something different.  Wyndham takes up to 8 weeks to do the internal transfer.  All in all, I don't see a really bad situation here...

-ryan


----------



## Arktraveler (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback.  But, I was told the entire transfer, including title transfer, Wyndham transfer and release of escrow monies would take "5-6 weeks" (this is documented).  The title transfer alone took 10 weeks, and it was four months before I got all of my escrow money back.  That seemed to me to be very unsatisfactory.


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 11, 2015)

Arktraveler said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  But, I was told the entire transfer, including title transfer, Wyndham transfer and release of escrow monies would take "5-6 weeks" (this is documented).  The title transfer alone took 10 weeks, and it was four months before I got all of my escrow money back.  That seemed to me to be very unsatisfactory.



Your above post said "Most timeshares take 5 to 6 weeks to finalize".  That's different from yours taking 5 to 6 weeks.

I've transferred quite a few Wyndham weeks.  AFTER recording, there hasn't been a single one that has taken less than 6 weeks and most of mine took over 7 weeks.

I think posting to other sites seems the right road for you.  You're not likely to get anything else from TT.

-ryan


----------



## tugger2020 (Mar 20, 2015)

I wasn't getting the email notifications on this thread for some reason. 

I wanted to provide a quick update.  The Wyndham Sea Gardens week that Timeshare Transfers "accidentally" transferred into my company's name is still in my Wyndham account.  I just got a reminder from Wyndham that  the maintenance fees are due for this week.   Any advice on whether I should pay this or wait for the transfer to go through (whenever it does)?

I've had to constantly keep checking with Chris at Timeshare Transfers to see where we are with this process and make sure it's moving along.  Otherwise, I feel like it would go nowhere. 

He had first sent me a newly recorded deed that they did again without my signature.  I showed to Mary at LTT and she said that Wyndham would never accept that.  I relayed this to Chris at Timeshare Transfers and he comes back with a new deed that I need to get notarized and sent back.  It is extremely frustrating that this company cannot do their job right at all. 

The two original contracts I purchased at Wyndham Grand Desert are still not in my account either.   I purchased these in late May/early June of 2014.  Not quite a year yet but we're getting there.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 20, 2015)

Can you dispute the maintenance fees on the basis that you did not purchase the Sea Gardens timeshare and did not authorize the transfer into your account? Based on this you want it removed from your account.


----------



## tugger2020 (Mar 20, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> Can you dispute the maintenance fees on the basis that you did not purchase the Sea Gardens timeshare and did not authorize the transfer into your account? Based on this you want it removed from your account.



Wyndham says they can't do anything about this until the deed is out of my name.  As far as they are concerned, this is my property because it's deeded in my company's name (even though I had no part in this being deeded).  I was just hoping this transfer gets out of my name quick enough that this doesn't cause any issues with my account.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 20, 2015)

I think they will freeze your account if the fees go unpaid for a few months.

Based on what you wrote that Wyndham stated to you, if someone has a Wyndham timeshare that they want to get rid of all they have to do is pick a name out of the phone book, fake a quit claim deed, file it in the county where the timeshare is located and walk away. So if you challenge the deed filing in the county where it's filed and get it reversed it is no longer in your name so Wyndham shouldn't have a claim. That's my logic...


----------



## tugger2020 (Mar 20, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> I think they will freeze your account if the fees go unpaid for a few months.
> 
> Based on what you wrote that Wyndham stated to you, if someone has a Wyndham timeshare that they want to get rid of all they have to do is pick a name out of the phone book, fake a quit claim deed, file it in the county where the timeshare is located and walk away. So if you challenge the deed filing in the county where it's filed and get it reversed it is no longer in your name so Wyndham shouldn't have a claim. That's my logic...



I will try that.  That is a very good point.  Thank you.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 20, 2015)

In your case I'd deed it back to the previous owner, the title company or a mortal enemy.


----------



## tugger2020 (Mar 20, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> In your case I'd deed it back to the previous owner, the title company or a mortal enemy.



I wanted the title company to fix it so I'm not incurring any more expenses on my part for their mistake.


----------

